# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  храм в Киеве

## Chandrika Radha devi dasi

подскажите, пожалуйста, адрес, телефон храма в Киеве

----------


## Aniruddha das

http://www.krishna.org.ua/region-news/kiev/kiev-temple/

Адрес Храма в г.Киев: переулок Зоряный 16 (ул. Белицкая),
тел: +38 (044) 434-70-28


Как добраться до Храма в г. Киев:

вариант 1) от ст. метро «Нивки» на автобусе № 32 или на маршрутном такси № 32 
вариант 2) от ст. метро «Контрактовая площадь» на маршрутном такси № 451 до остановки «ул. Гомельская»,

Первый вариант более надежный, особенно в праздничные и выходные дни.

----------


## Chandrika Radha devi dasi

спасибо

----------


## Сандра

ПРеданные с дальнего востока волнуются за преданных в Киеве. Как вы там? Лично знаем Судхиру даса и Ади Кави даса

----------


## Рудольф

> ПРеданные с дальнего востока волнуются за преданных в Киеве. Как вы там? Лично знаем Судхиру даса и Ади Кави даса


Харе Кришна матаджи,
примите пожалуйста поклоны.

В этот четверг на нама-хатте был удачлив получить общение Адикави прабху и Судхиры прабху, думаю что поводов для беспокойств нет...

----------


## Сандра

Харе КРишна!! И вам поклоны и всем преданным! Комсомольск-на-Амуре очень скучает и передает привет!



> Харе Кришна матаджи,
> примите пожалуйста поклоны.
> 
> В этот четверг на нама-хатте был удачлив получить общение Адикави прабху и Судхиры прабху, думаю что поводов для беспокойств нет...

----------


## Махабхарата дас

В последние месяцы Украина находится в центре всех новостей в связи с происходящими в стране событиями. ИСККОН Ньюс ежемесячно публикует отчеты о храмах ИСККОН по всему миру, и последняя статья рассказывает о храме в Киеве.

Мадхава Смаллен, ИСККОН Ньюс 20 марта 2014

Название: Нью Навадвипа Мандир
Вебсайты: http://www.vedic-culture.in.ua, http://www.iskcon.org.ua.
Божества: Гаура-Нитай
Президент храма: Агастья Муни Дас.
Храм начал функционировать в 1992 году, когда началось строительство. Небольшие Гаура-Нитай были установлены в 1995 году, большие Гаура Нитай в 1997 году, а нынешняя алтарная открылась в 2001 году. Строительство еще продолжается внутри храма.
Описание храма: Киевский Храм является довольно большим шестиэтажным кирпичным зданием. Большая и впечатляющая алтарная украшена традиционным черно-белым мраморным полом, интерьер отличают круговой балкон , большие окна , которые в изобилии позволяют проникать свету солнца , а также красивый резной алтарь и вьясасана.
Храм включает в себя ашрамы для мужчин и женщин , а также номера для старших гостей. В рядом стоящем здании расположена Киевская духовная академия вайшнавского образования .
Расположение: Храм находится в жилом районе , который был когда-то на окраине Киева, но теперь стал частью города, когда его территория расширилась. 
Достоинства: Община, глубокие и заботливые отношения между преданными. Это стало основным направлением средоточия усилий с 2000 года, с введением системы наставников.
Посещаемость: от 20 до 50 человек в будние дни, от 400 до 600 по воскресеньям, и до 1000 во время фестивалей.
Лучшее время года для посещения: лето.
Украинские преданные Амала Бхакта дас , Киртида даси, Ачьюта Прия дас и Тунгавидья Сакхи даси основали ИСККОН в Киеве в 1980 году. В то время преданные сталкивались с тяжелейшими испытаниями в своих попытках распространять сознание Кришны .
На протяжении 1980-х годов преданных бросали в тюрьмы и подвергали бесчеловечному обращению в "психиатрических лечебницах". Один из самых известных вайшнавов Бхарадваджа Даса арестовывался более 20 раз.
Несмотря на все сложности, он продолжал проповедь, распространяя сознание Кришны по всей Украине, а также впоследствии помогал первому русскому ученику Шрилы Прабхупады Ананта Шанти Дасу и в России.
Благодаря упорной работе преданных сознание Кришны распространилось из Киева в другие крупные города, такие как Харьков и Днепропетровск.
В 1992 году преданные начали строительство большого храма в районе на окраине города. 
Программы начались в новом храме почти одновременно со стартом строительств, когда Ачьюта Прия и Вришабхану установили небольших Гаура-Нитай в 1995 году.
В 1997 году Ниранджана Свами курировал установку четырехфутовых Гаура-Нитай из дерева нима, а на день ухода Шрилы Прабхупады в 2001 году была открыта нынешняя большая алтарная, с красивым мраморным полом, круговыми балконами и большими окнами.
Однако в 1998 году, когда из ИСККОН ушел один из лидеров Движения, начался, пожалуй, важнейший этап развития ИСККОН Украины.
«Каждый чувствовал, что что-то нужно изменить в общине и в нас самих", говорит Дамодара Чаран." Мы все стали думать больше о преданных, чем о проектах. И мы ввели систему наставников. Старшие преданные, которые одновременно отличаются особой заботой и подают безупречный пример в поведении и садхане, становятся наставниками, каждый из которых курирует группу преданных. Наставники регулярно встречаются с ними, чтобы обсудить духовные темы, и готовы оказать помощь практически круглосуточно».
Поскольку все больше и больше преданных присоединялись к системе наставников, благоприятный эффект этого становится все более и более заметным.
"Отношения между преданными стали намного теплее и ближе ", говорит Дамодара Чаран. «Сегодня преданные общины охраняют храм ночью, готовят, убираются и внутри и снаружи. И все на общественных началах. Это все волонтерская работа".
"Наша цель состоит в том, чтобы никто из посещающих храм не остался без внимания", говорит Дамодара Чаран.
Многие новички делятся своим хорошим опытом с друзьями, и в результате храм Украины является чрезвычайно успешным, на каждую воскресную праздничную программу приходит от 30 до 50 новых гостей.
"Люди хотят строить хорошие отношения и чувствовать, что они нужны , и кто-то заботится о них", говорит Дамодара Чаран, объясняя этот успех.
Дух служения украинских преданных также распространяется на бедных и нуждающихся. Их программа «Пища для жизни» распределяет 220 порций освященной вегетарианской пищи в неделю, пожилым людям, живущим на мизерную пенсию, а также детям в детских домах.
Преданные также помогали людям, пострадавшим от нынешнего кризиса в стране, распространяя прасад участникам демонстраций на центральной площади Киева.
Дамодара Чаран уверяет, что ситуация в Киеве в настоящее время уже стала мирной и стабильной, и что преданные находятся в безопасности.
Кризис, однако, повлиял на «Бхакти Сангама» - фестиваль, который привлекает тысячи преданных и является крупнейшим фестивалем ИСККОН в Украине и одним из крупнейших в мире. Фестиваль проходил каждый сентябрь в Крыму на побережье Черного моря.
"Мы пытаемся найти другое место для проведения фестиваля, но это будет очень трудно, и я не знаю, сможем ли мы провести фестиваль в этом году", говорит Дамодара Чаран.
Преданные надеются, что решение будет найдено, ведь «Бхакти Сангама» является больше, чем просто фестивалем, полным замечательными киртанами и лекциями. Это еще и выпадающая лишь раз в год возможность послужить огромному количеству преданных.
Конечно, есть и другие духовные ретриты, такие как фестиваль «Гауранга», проходящий в Карпатах на Западе Украины. В будущем преданные надеются организовывать больше таких фестивалей в других частях страны.
Кроме того, группа из 60 брахмачари со всей Украины путешествует по всей стране каждое лето на автобусах, проводя харинамы в двух-трех разных городах ежедневно, распространяя тысячи книг, и привлекает многих новых членов в Движение сознания Кришны.
Украинские преданные также поддерживают должный уровень образования: 300 преданных проходят программу «Бхакти-Шастри» в Киевской духовной академии вайшнавского образования, и новички получают прочную философскую основу в «Школе Бхакти» по новой программе для бхакт. Существуют также специальные курсы для мужчин и женщин, посвященные тому, как найти супруга и создать прочные отношения в семьях.
"Это очень важно для создания общины, потому что община основана на семьях", говорит Дамодара Чаран. "Таким образом, мы пытаемся распространить эту систему образования на всю Украину."
Кроме того, киевские преданные также планируют внедрить свою систему наставников в городах по всей стране.
"Она уже вполне успешно внедряется в крупных городах, таких как Днепропетровск, Харьков, Одесса," говорит Дамодара Чаран.

----------


## Александр "NИ"

Только что вернулся из киевского храма (11:05)… 



Эх…  :smilies: , странно бьёт пульс моего духовного подвижничества... 
Первое посещение храма – 1997-98 годы (несколько раз).
Второе посещение, спустя 20 лет (в 2017-18 годах, тоже по несколько раз).
И, вот, сегодня. Первый раз, в этом году. 
Чё-то – в тёплую пору года… - тянет меня в храм. -))… Как собаки воют на полную луну… -))), так и меня…, вот, чё-то «тянет» именно в весенне-летний период. С чем это связано?, пока не знаю.  

Да-а-а, как в одной замечательной советской песне: 

_Как молоды мы были!
Как молоды мы были…
Как искренне любили
И верили в себя.

Первый тайм мы уже отыграли!..._

Мда-а-а… В 1997-98 годах, народу было в храме!.. - море. -) Не зря говориться, чем хуже живётся народу в стране, тем это, лучшая почва для всевозможных духовных течений. Чем, пользуются, так же и жулики… Вон, так называемая Дэви Мария Христос… чё натворила в 1993-94-м…, с Цвигуном…  
Да-а-а… народ «фанател» от этого «нового» всего. Христианские церкви (новейшие), тоже…, «благоденствовали» и были переполнены. Народ – потянулся к… БОГУ… Часто так, когда плохо, то вспоминаем о Боге… 

Но в данном случае, вот в прошлом году (позапрошлом) и сегодня, я сходил в храм Кришны, не потому что мне плохо. -) Как раз из-за того, что всё хорошо. -) Слава Богу!.. 
 :vanca calpa: 
…Побыл немножко, послушал песнопения (Харе Кришна)…, в исполнении нескольких вайнавов… в зале… Кстати и в прошлом (и позапрошлом) году был такой же «сценарий» -), наверное попадаю именно в такое время. 

Когда слушал, чё-то вспомнилось о « мистических танцах дервишей»… -)  *Ведь, «технологически», пение «Харе Кришна»,* в одном тоне, режиме, под ритм барабана (как он там называется по-индийски?), баяна (индийского), это ведь, по сути – «вхождение в трассовые состояния»… Как и «мистические танцы дервишей»:

- тоже, монотонный бой барабанов (определённая настройка ритма психики).
- вращение на одной ноге (в одну строну), изнурительное. Для органов чувств и ума, таким образом «исчезает» «внешний мир».
- вращение на другой ноге (в другую сторону), изнурительное… 
- это; попеременное «отключение орг. чувст и ума», от внешнего мира, …правым и левым полушариями головного мозга, в виде «конфликтной информации»…
- в итоге – эффект – трассовое состояние. 

Песнопение «Харе Кришна»…, ну…, почти «точная копия» -) – «технологически». Входят ли ребята в транс?… не знаю -)…, вполне возможно.

Да, так вот… - побыл чуть-чуть, послушал песнопение «Харе Кришна», посмотрел на зал, на изваяние Божеств…, сделал небольшое денежное пожертвование и ушёл. Так было и в прошлом (позапрошлом) году. -) 

Да… - «кришнаитом» я не стал… «Не зацепило» тогда это меня, в 1997-98 годах. Но, на Ведические Темы, «присел» ещё в 1995-96 года, начиная с Бхагавад-гиты. В 2013-15 годах, «получил» «новый всплеск» интереса к Ведам…, после фильма-сериала Махабхарата… И, вот…, до сих пор, «живу» на «волне» (в духовном смысле) – Вед… 

Да-а-а… Народу, заметно поубавилось (в сравнении с 1997-98 годами). -) Стали лучше жить! -)… 
Слышал, что ещё по воскресеньям, бывает много людей… Устраиваться там, пиршества (раздача прасада) или как оно там называется? Но, по воскресеньям… у меня рабочие дни. Да и, может и не в этом дело. А в том, что… «не чувствую» потребности… Плохо это или хорошо?, не знаю. 
А вот… сделать небольшое денежное пожертвование, вот… чё-то – тянет! -))… Не часто конечно, но… вот… - бывает. -) 
Может быть нужно – чаще и больше!?, но, вот пока, «не дожил» в себе, до такой постоянной, частой (в себе), «традиции».

Наверное и сайт, форум КРИШНА. РУ, когда-то, тоже, «звучал» «громче», сильнее -)…, я тут лишь с 2017 года…, и, вероятно «не застал»…, самого активного общения… «молодого ISKCON», в стране, бывшем – СНГ. 

_Но, вот, именно к Храму Кришны (здесь, по месту где живу, в Киеве, храм, примерно в 4-х км от дома где живу), час от часу – тянет! -)))… 
…Ведь, можно сделать пожертвование и в православной церкви… Но нет. -)).. – тянет -)))… именно в Храм Кришны! -))… С чего бы это?! -)))… _ 
 :vanca calpa:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Да-а-а… Народу, заметно поубавилось (в сравнении с 1997-98 годами). -) Стали лучше жить! -)… 
> Слышал, что ещё по воскресеньям, бывает много людей… Устраиваться там, пиршества (раздача прасада) или как оно там называется?


Воскресная программа в храме называется "воскресный фестиваль". Вообще-то людей в храм приходить стало больше. Причем намного больше. В несколько раз. Храм недавно расширили почти в 2 раза, и на воскресных программах и праздниках всё равно очень тесно. Есть хороший сайт krishna.ua, там есть ссылка на онлайн трансляции с воскресных фестивалей и других мероприятий. 
Трансляция здесь
https://vaishnavaseva.net/live/

Также проводится много нама-хат в будние дни во всех районах города, где обсуждаются философские вопросы, почитают прасад, воспевают и т.д, вы на сайте можете выбрать для себя группу в подходящем для себя районе и в подходящий день, найти для себя служение, познакомиться и т.д.
Вот тут, по ссылке 
https://vaishnavaseva.net/obshhinyi/

Насчет Бхакти Сангама, фестиваль по прежнему проводится каждый год, пару раз проводился на Свитязе, последние годы проводится в Коблево в начале сентября. Тоже можно посмотреть инфо на сайте.
https://krishna.ua/novosti/anons-fes...gama-2019.html

Ну а в будние дни всегда людей мало. Все на работе.

----------

